# Betta and catfish?



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I have a betta in a 5 gallon and a bumblebee catfish in a 10 gallon. The catfish is about 2 inches I think. I checked and he is actually 2.5 inches. His mouth is about 1/4 inch wide max. Could he go into my 5 gallon with my betta? He is not very big so I think he could live in a 5 gallon. There is NO way I am going to put my betta in any danger, if there is a chance if him being hurt or eaten, I won't move the cat in with him.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

the cat will eventually grow to be 6 inches so its def. not a permanent set up....If it were me, I wouldnt. I wouldnt chance not catchign the moment the cat was big enough to take out the betta


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

The cat will not survive in such as small tank and depending on how long it lives there will determine the level of stunting and physiological damage done. English: Bad Idea


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

this is not the bumble bee cat that grows to 6 inch. it is the type that maxed at a little less then 3 inches.I think it is called south American bumble catfish. It is currently in my 38 gallon. I put some of my guppies in the 38 and I am a bit worried he might help him self to a snack of my guppies. (it was about a week after I put the guppies in there that I remembered the catfish was in there)I have a 10 gallon that I could move him to. He is either 2 inches or closing in on 3 inches, I can't remember. I'll tell you his exact size when I get home.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

the catfish is currently in the 5 gallon with the betta but that is just so I can observe how they react to each other. they have been together since yesterday. I sat there for 2 hours watching them. the betta lies on the floor sometimes but the cat seems to not care, he doesn't even notice him I think :/. the 10 gallon has so much java moss growing that I can't see to the back of the tank. my plan was to observe them in the 5 gallon for a week or two and if they behave I would move them to the 10 gallon. the 5 gallon is very bare bones, just a small cave, a plant, and a filter that sits in the tank. if I had to catch someone, I could do it quickly in here. I couldn't catch them quickly in the 10 gallon. I plan to move the java moss somewhere else soon.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

sorry, my phone won't let me edit my posts. he somehow swam into the floating betta log,lol . I was wrong, he is 2 inches.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I have been thinking about switching a few things around in my tanks stocking and I found out a way to get the catfish a large cozy 20 gallon high .


----------

